# General > Photography >  Surfs Up(again)

## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## psyberyeti

is that today? The sea is pretty hairy here at Bettyhill.  ::  I should get and and grab some photos ...

----------


## North Light

MPH,
Nice shots.

psyberyeti,
Yes

----------


## Deemac

MPH, Last shot is fabulous. What an incredible wave size!! I made the mistake of going out to Loch More instead (far too windy and dull :-(((

----------


## wifie

I heard there were jet skis out today but the surf shots were never today were they MPH?  ::

----------


## dragonfly

WOW MPH!!  they are great

I saw the surfers too but my attempts aren't anywhere near as good as yours

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Wifie,yes they were this morning.A bit dull but the sun did break through occasionally
and you can see the difference it made on my last shot.

----------


## wifie

Thanks MPH - yep it makes for a lovely bright summer-like shot!  BTW forgot to say great pics - ty for sharing!
Thanks for the Thurso East shots dragonfly!

----------


## Seabird

Good pictures, flying jet ski looks like a good piece of editing MPH.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

No editing seabird.The flying jet ski isnt "stuck on".They guy just lets ripp into the oncoming surf and goes into orbit.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> MPH, Last shot is fabulous. What an incredible wave size!! I made the mistake of going out to Loch More instead (far too windy and dull :-(((


Was surprised by the wave size this morning but for the most part was really dull as well. Lucky enough to have the sun pop up at the right time for me.
Huge waves coming over Thurso harbour breakwater tonight.

----------


## kas

Great photos, the surf was great the whole way along the North Coast to Groats, Seabird and I saw the rainbow effect in spray of the waves crashing onto Sannick beach, both of us had cameras but niether bothered as we were looking for wildlife, which was not very abundant today. Now why does it never be like this when they have one of those big surfing comps on???

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I think they had a cracker 2 or 3 years ago,had to be the biggest waves i've ever seen anyone surfing on.Wildlife was virtually zero along the beach area as well.

----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg



----------


## inorg

spray was amazing

----------


## wifie

The spray was indeed amazing inorg!  Nice pics.

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

Thanks for that pics, they are really good.  My boyfriend is the one on the blue and yellow jet ski, could I pm you my e-mail address for you to send me any other pics you have of the ski's?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

By all means,will make the others more "presentable".Have a couple of your boyfriend "airborne"

----------


## wifie

> Thanks for that pics, they are really good.  My boyfriend is the one on the blue and yellow jet ski, could I pm you my e-mail address for you to send me any other pics you have of the ski's?


Och look - the power of the Org again!

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

> By all means,will make the others more "presentable".Have a couple of your boyfriend "airborne"


Brilliant, thanks again.  Again, fantastic photography.

----------


## simpsoney

Yeah excellent photos. My oh is the one on the red and black seadoo jet ski.  Its great to see photos of the boys up on the org. If anyone has any more please post them.

Gruesome Twosome - maybe we should have a get together too. The WAGS of the jet skiers!!

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

Gruesome Twosome - maybe we should have a get together too. The WAGS of the jet skiers!![/quote]

If I get to live the same lifestyle as a football WAG, count me in!  ::  ::

----------


## nirofo

*Nice waves and good light this afternoon.*

*Surfers at Thurso East.*


*Gulls against the Waves.*


*nirofo*.

----------


## inorg



----------


## Raven

Boys in rubber... seems that they had fantatic fun this morning... so had I watching them :-)

----------


## Raven



----------


## wifie

Second last pic - err car crash surf photos!   ::

----------


## Raven

> Second last pic - err car crash surf photos!


When I saw him falling I was hopeing that I got this on cam ok! Very daring boys, I bow down to them!  :Wink:

----------


## wifie

> When I saw him falling I was hopeing that I got this on cam ok! Very daring boys, I bow down to them!


Raven how can you do that and still keep the cam focused on their antics?  ::  Little wonder you win loads of prizes!  1000 posts - wow loads of pics in there then!

----------


## Raven

> 1000 posts - wow loads of pics in there then!


Well, quite a few pics, but lots of blahblah inbeween too  ::

----------


## daviddd

very enjoyable pics Raven, I love looking at shots like these! Do you use any kind of filter and what camera were these taken with?

----------


## Raven

> very enjoyable pics Raven, I love looking at shots like these! Do you use any kind of filter and what camera were these taken with?


All my lenses have skylight filters on them, but this is merely for protection than for effect. The pics were shot with my hubbys Canon 400D and the Canon 100-400L. Sometimes it is nice to have a crop factor  :Wink:

----------


## Raven

4 make a crowd...







Oh, I could post so many more from this morning.... but this will have to do...

----------


## Deemac

Fantastic shots Raven. Weren't the waves huge.

----------


## North Light

Raven, lovely light this morning, was on the pier for a while, but only with a short zoom, so the surfers were out of reach, some excellent shots in this series.

nirofo, particularly like the gulls.

----------


## dragonfly

my rather pathetic effort compared to other shots!  but practice makes perfect  :Wink:

----------


## Raven

> my rather pathetic effort compared to other shots!  but practice makes perfect


Thats the right spirit! Its very much a game of timing and luck too...  :Wink:

----------


## Raven

> 


Amongst the top rated shots this week on magicseaweed, mymy, I should start with sports photography haha

http://magicseaweed.com/photoLab/

----------


## dragonfly

> Thats the right spirit! Its very much a game of timing and luck too...


aye but a wee bit of knowledge about what all the buttons do helps too!  I really must get the instruction manual out and find out what they all mean  :Wink:

----------


## Raven

> 


Tadaah... second photo in the top shots this week on MSW. I have joined and uploaded my pics with them three days ago and they got over 11000 hits already. Great advert for surfing in Thurso. 
The discussion underneath the pics is really interesting :: 

This was only the second time that I shot surfers, I should go out and practise more...och well, hopefully the Highland Open will come again this year...

Come on Deemac & ediston, I know you have some crackers too  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

OK, here's a few from last years O'Neill world championships in April (looking forward to this years comp - a fabulous photographic opportunity to see world class surfing on your own doorstep!!)

Can't compete with Ravens wave size (wow), but you take what your given. Shot 2 is of the 2008 heat winner.

----------


## Raven

Great stuff Deemac! I cant wait for the surfers to come back and get some more action shots  :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

About to be wiped out


Dude in the tube.




It appears my big wave photo at the start of this thread is to be published in the Caithness Explorer.

----------


## North Light

Raven & MPH,
Congratulations.

Deemac,
Excellent, I particularly like the ones in sunlight, these were at Brims?

MPH,
No's 2 & 3, No. 3 really catches the feel of Thurso East, lovely photograph.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks North Light,doesn't look like the weather will be suitable this weekend with severe gales forecast.That'll be my fault,i treated myself to a new toy. :Grin:

----------


## North Light

MPH, 
The words "Long" and "Lens" come to mind.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Not quite,more like 450d but the words you mentioned will apply in the very near future
along with f2.8 once i finally make up my mind what lenses will suit me best.(Milestone birthday present)21 again ::

----------


## silversurfer



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Great shots with super lighting.Lovely day last Saturday,had to work O.T.

----------


## Raven

Fantastic stuff silversurfer! Shows great how close to the edge the boys are surfing!  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

> Deemac,
> Excellent, I particularly like the ones in sunlight, these were at Brims?


Yes, if I recall vitually all of the competition last year was at Brims Ness with the final at Thurso East. (and of course I missed the best wave/surf day on the Sunday - didn't I?!!) ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Amongst the top rated shots this week on magicseaweed, mymy, I should start with sports photography haha
> 
> http://magicseaweed.com/photoLab/


That really is a fantastic wipeout shot Raven,hope he didn't break his neck ::

----------


## North Light

MPH, 
Congratulations, on the camera that is.

silversurfer,
Great photos.

----------


## Sarah

What fantastic shots, those waves were huge!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Another dude in a tube.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Jet skiers in action.

----------


## wifie

Cool shots MPH but no 1 makes my eyes funny!  ::   Love the droplets hittin in no 2!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I was following the jet skis with the camera hoping to get the background blurred and it is a bit weird on the eyes,same with No3,i was tring to get a bit of blurred water but keep the jet ski in focus,it kinda worked but not as i had hoped.Blame it on the new lens. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wifie

> I was following the jet skis with the camera hoping to get the background blurred and it is a bit weird on the eyes,same with No3,i was tring to get a bit of blurred water but keep the jet ski in focus,it kinda worked but not as i had hoped.Blame it on the new lens.


What's that phrase about bad workmen?  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> What's that phrase about bad workmen?


They usually get sacked? ::

----------


## Deemac

What lens did you finally settle on MPH?

I just got a x2 convertor for the 70-200mm, which will take me up to 400mm at f5.4 (with IS all the way). Looking forward to some good surfing in April.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Well Deemac,after a lot of humming and hawing i finally went for the Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II LD Aspherical.
Several guys on Astro forums have this lens for widefield shots and have been impressed 
with the sharpness and one guy liked it so much it is his "goto" lens for all his landscape photography and i read a similar comment in the photoplus magazine review  where it was given the best value award comparing its sharpness favourably with lenses twice the price.

Just need some decent weather to get out and try it out properly.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> What lens did you finally settle on MPH?
> 
> I just got a x2 convertor for the 70-200mm, which will take me up to 400mm at f5.4 (with IS all the way). Looking forward to some good surfing in April.


Does the convertor mean you lose a few stops because of the increased magnification?
I've been toying with that idea myself for my 55-200mm but never got around to it,mainly through lack of knowledge.

----------


## Deemac

Yes, the f2.8 I have with the 70-200m goes to f5.4 with the x2 extender fitted (so the faster the lens the better). I'd loose 1 stop with the x1.4

I figured this was way more cost effective than buying a 100-400mm Canon L lens at f4 (at about +£1000 cost and a LOT less heavy glass to lug around as well!!)

----------


## Bubbles1985

hi was wondering could you please send me some photos o us on our skis am the one with the white and purple one cheers???

----------


## Raven

Good fun today!

Lots more pics here:

http://scotlandvisions.blogspot.com/

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## grumpyhippo

My view of the jet skis at Thurso yesterday

----------


## Kenn

Whowsers the 1st one is SOME shot grumpyhippo!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Brilliant closeups GH.

----------


## wifie

Fabulous GH!  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

Great series of photos of the jet skies from you all.

----------


## daz

wat fantasic photos thats my hubby,he will be delighted with these shots, well done, lets hope well see more photos of the jet skis

----------


## Deemac

Lovely shots Grumpyhippo, great details. What lens are you using?

I'm a little distracted in shot 2 by the selective image blurring though :Wink:

----------

